# So what do/did you study in college?  Did you bother with college?



## SpiderMonkey (May 4, 2005)

I started another related thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=130779 about being done with school, and it got me wondering, "What do/did my fellow EN Worlders study?"  I'm curious to see what D&Der's did with their brains when they weren't D&Ding.

I just started the pedagogy track of the English grad program here at my U.  I have an B.A. in Secondary Ed. English/History.  It took me forever, because I wanted to major in everything (including, but not limited to, Political Science, French, and Philosophy).

I'm guessing we'll see quite a few people with degrees in teaching, business, and computers.  I wouldn't be surprised to see a lot of people with history degrees, either, given our personal proclivities.


----------



## ElvishBard (May 4, 2005)

I am starting college this fall, and majoring in psychology.  I guess we'll have to wait until later on to find out if I stick with it, new students are known for changing majors like mad.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2005)

Mathimatics was the main focus though I took a lot of science and computer courses along the way.


----------



## SpiderMonkey (May 4, 2005)

ElvishBard said:
			
		

> I am starting college this fall, and majoring in psychology.  I guess we'll have to wait until later on to find out if I stick with it, new students are known for changing majors like mad.




Ah...psych, my first major.  Sadly, it was a mere fall semester romance at a community college before my intellectual promiscuity kicked in.  Still, she was my first...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2005)

I'm majouring in Electrical Engineering and Computer Science at MIT. After toying with some possible double-majours (especially Math, which is pathetically easy to pull off with CS), I'm probably just going to pull out with a Masters in Engineering after 4 years and a minor or two thanks to all my Literature, History, and Theatre courses.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (May 4, 2005)

Got my BA in Anthropology, but not before going through Television Production and Theater majors on the way. 

I avoided math and computer classes like the plague, and now I work in computer support.   Still get to feel like i'm in school 10 years after graduating, as I now work at UVA in the library. Still take classes on occasion too, just for fun.


----------



## tarchon (May 4, 2005)

Study in college? I don't get it.


----------



## jrients (May 4, 2005)

I've got a BA in English lit, with a minor in Classics.


----------



## Angcuru (May 4, 2005)

I'll soon have my Associates in Psychology.


----------



## Mercule (May 4, 2005)

I started out in Chemical Engineering, but decided I didn't enjoy that.

Ultimately, I got a BA in Political Science with a minor in Philosophy.

I was one class away from a minor in History, too, but they didn't tell me until I was cashing out that I was that close.

Of course, with all that, I program computers for a living.


----------



## Harmon (May 4, 2005)

After HS I did some time at the local JC- studying Criminal Science and Psychology, but life stopped me from going after just a couple of semesters.

An Art class, some Sign Language, couple English classes and then- years later the wife would get me to taking Auto CAD and Architecture classes just for fun.  

Checked my transcripts a while back and realized I only needed a couple of part time semesters to get my AS in General Ed.  Wife wants me to go into Nursing program, seems better then being a Carpenter for the rest of my life.  ‘Sides when I get done with the General I should have my twenty.


----------



## Dagger75 (May 4, 2005)

In my gaming group....

AA in computer Science (me)

MA in Mathmatics

BA in Criminal Science (or whatever those darn cops study)

PhD in Physics


----------



## Hammerhead (May 4, 2005)

Supply Chain Management and other business classes.


----------



## SpiderMonkey (May 4, 2005)

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> In my gaming group....
> 
> AA in computer Science (me)
> 
> ...




In mine:

BS in Writing and Accounting

BS in English and Theater, MA in Literature

BS in Engineering

Working on a BS in Diagnostic Genetics


----------



## MonsterMash (May 4, 2005)

BA in Computing and Publishing

part way through Msc in Computing for Commerce and Industry


----------



## MonsterMash (May 4, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Mathimatics was the main focus though I took a lot of science and computer courses along the way.



So spelling is not a strong point then


----------



## Shemeska (May 4, 2005)

Me: BS Chemistry, BS Biology. MS Molec Biology (defending soon) Debating about the PhD, I don't enjoy being poor and the job market is good right now, but I do want those letters on my name...

My gaming group:

BS Computer Science
BS Computer Engineering (in progress)
BA English (was BS Physics, and still in progress)
BS Computer Science (in progress)
BS/MS Computer Science (in progress)

Past folks have included one non college grad and one guy with a degree I don't know what it was, but he now works for the NSA and can't tell us what he does outside of its to do with satellites.


----------



## The Shaman (May 5, 2005)

BA in Geography.

I am also a master of BS.


----------



## drothgery (May 5, 2005)

I've got a BS in Computer Science; I think one of the other guys in the group has the same, but I don't know about the others.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (May 5, 2005)

I'm working on my BA in History... I'd like to get my MA in Library Science at some point, but probably not any time right after my undergrad.


----------



## Richards (May 5, 2005)

BS in Mathematics, Master's in Business Administration.

Johnathan


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 5, 2005)

In my group:

Bachelor's in Information Technology (two players although one took his waaaay back in the mid 80s)

Associate's in Electronics (mine)



I'm not sure about the rest....


----------



## DaveStebbins (May 5, 2005)

Started out in Computer Engineering at RIT (in 1980! my first lab was on punch cards). Made honor roll for two semesters then dropped out because I didn't want to do college at the time. (Didn't help that my father decided not to help me out with expenses, even though I was going to his alma mater.) Was a complete bum off my mom's meager income for three years, took the first job I could find for spending money and unloaded trucks for two years before deciding that sitting on my butt in a classroom no longer looked like such a bad choice. Went to the University of Buffalo and graduated with an Industrial Engineering degree. Ten years later I went out and got my P.E. certification (first try!). Been working at the same company since I graduated, my current title is Operations Planning Specialist. It used to be Senior Operations Planning Analyst, and I'd tell people that I put the 'anal' in Analyst. 

-Dave (the long-winded)

Oh, yeah. My group containstwo other Engineers (both Mechanical, I think), one who just completed his PhD. The others all some post-high school education, mostly technical schools, I think. They're all smarter than me.


----------



## der_kluge (May 5, 2005)

BS in Computer Information Systems.  I started out with a minor in music, but my school didn't officially recognize that, so I dropped it. It was going to take me a really long time to get that, and there wasn't any point, other than I really like music. I'm working on my masters of information systems currently.

I have no idea about my current group.

My last group was:
PHD in Psychology 
MS in Electrical Engineering
PHD in Paleo-botany (yea, extinct plants)
MS in Biology
three others without degrees.


----------



## IronWolf (May 5, 2005)

Well after a brief time as a Biology major, then an environmental science major I ended up graduating with a BS in Criminal Justice...


----------



## Harmon (May 5, 2005)

Just curious- how were you all able to go to college?  Did your parents foot the bill, or did you, or was it through loans and such (financal aid).

I could never afford to go for longer then a semester, and my parents made to much money for me to get assistance (they refused to pay for my education).  Now that I am adult, I have to do it part time and at JCs not Universities- can't afford to take that much time off.


----------



## Ahnehnois (May 5, 2005)

Currently starting on psych and chem majors, with possible neuroscience and asian studies minors (I just can't get enough). But as others have said, things can change. Nonetheless, I like what I'm doing so far. I have three years yet to go.

My parents are, thankfully, paying everything (though I did help matters with a nice academic scholarship).


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (May 5, 2005)

My parents do not and could not pay for my schooling even BEFORE I got married.  Now that I am happy wed, I cover the costs myself through a combination of scholarships, government aid, and student loans.

My general justification is - if I'm going to have debt - it might as well be low interest student loan debt.

However - filling out your FAFSA is a good start.  You may think you're parents make too much, but you'd be surprised what you can get.


----------



## IronWolf (May 5, 2005)

Harmon said:
			
		

> Just curious- how were you all able to go to college?  Did your parents foot the bill, or did you, or was it through loans and such (financal aid).




I was lucky.  My parents paid the bill except for books and entertainment expenses.  My parents are by no means rich, they skimped and saved and often were living paycheck to paycheck in order to send me to college.

My wife had to try to make it through on her own.  It was much harder for her, a semester here a semester there.  

Our son will get a combination between the two of us.  We will help him as much as he can but he will be responsible for at least a portion of the bill.  I think that will enable him to go to college, but he will still have a stake in it to keep him somewhat serious about school.


----------



## Rel (May 5, 2005)

Well I guess I'll be the first to jump in the pool without a degree (I feel so naked!   ).

I went to college right after high school.  I was double majoring in Chemical Engineering and Pulp and Paper Science and Technology.  After a year I didn't know what I wanted to do but I did know that work in a paper mill was not it.  Most of my roommates in the same double major felt the same way.  They dropped the PPT degree and went straight ChemE.  I quit.

I guess I didn't like having my dad pay money for a degree I didn't really think I'd use and my grades were slipping because I didn't give a damn.  I got a job, got married and put my wife through Physical Therapy school.

These days I own my own video company.  I'm not rich and I probably never will be but thankfully that's not important to me or my wife.  It keeps me in gaming books and BBQ and that's about all the frills I really need in life.


----------



## Rel (May 5, 2005)

IronWolf said:
			
		

> Our son will get a combination between the two of us.  We will help him as much as he can but he will be responsible for at least a portion of the bill.  I think that will enable him to go to college, but he will still have a stake in it to keep him somewhat serious about school.




I really think this is a good idea.  I know that I'd have taken things more seriously when I went if I'd been paying for part of it myself.  A good friend of mine's dad payed for his 2nd and 4th years.  That meant that he had to save enough to get started and work while he was at school to pay for that 3rd year but he was able to coast a bit during his final year and save up some money to buy a car/pay for that first apartment, etc. when he was done with school.  I've always thought I might do something like that for my daughter.


----------



## Desdichado (May 5, 2005)

ElvishBard said:
			
		

> I am starting college this fall, and majoring in psychology.  I guess we'll have to wait until later on to find out if I stick with it, new students are known for changing majors like mad.



I never once did.  I have a B.A. and B.S. (that I couldn't decide on, and ended up qualifying for both) in Economics with a minor in History and an MBA.  All from Texas A&M University, which is also where I grew up and where my father taught, incidentally.


----------



## Old One (May 5, 2005)

Harmon said:
			
		

> Just curious- how were you all able to go to college?  Did your parents foot the bill, or did you, or was it through loans and such (financal aid).




Courtesy of the US Taxpayer (and 5-Year military service commitment) !

I have a BS in General Engineering with a History Major (don't ask...strange service academy degree)...

I have also picked up my Certified Financial Planner (CFP) designation and am fitfully working on both a Masters of Science in Financial Services (MSFS) degree and Certified Employee Benefits Specialist (CEBS) designation.

~ OO


----------



## Desdichado (May 5, 2005)

Harmon said:
			
		

> Just curious- how were you all able to go to college?  Did your parents foot the bill, or did you, or was it through loans and such (financal aid).
> 
> I could never afford to go for longer then a semester, and my parents made to much money for me to get assistance (they refused to pay for my education).  Now that I am adult, I have to do it part time and at JCs not Universities- can't afford to take that much time off.



A big scholarship floated most of my undergrad.  Loans --which I'm still paying for, and will be for some time yet, sadly-- paid for my MBA.


----------



## fett527 (May 5, 2005)

well Rel, you're not the only one. 

I statred in local Community College with no major.  I had no idea what I wnated to do.  Was motoring along, onthe dean's list, in advanced history classes and then spring came along.  I just stopped going.  I started working fulltime in retail/entertainment and it stayed that way for four years.  I tried to go back and look at management courses ,but that didn't take.  A friend intoduced me to computers and I took to it.  I enrolled at a business college to get some ground up training (college coursework geared towards industry certification).  I got a cert under my belt (A+ PC Tech) and got a job as a repair tech.  I finshed the MCSE (Microsoft cert) and my career was solidified.  I have Cisco certification as well and have been working as a Network Admin responsibile for all technology in our US location for 4.5 years now.


----------



## IronWolf (May 5, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I really think this is a good idea.  I know that I'd have taken things more seriously when I went if I'd been paying for part of it myself.  A good friend of mine's dad payed for his 2nd and 4th years.  That meant that he had to save enough to get started and work while he was at school to pay for that 3rd year but he was able to coast a bit during his final year and save up some money to buy a car/pay for that first apartment, etc. when he was done with school.  I've always thought I might do something like that for my daughter.




The every other year plan would probably work well.  I know I would have taken college much more seriously if I had had more of my own money involved.  Though I don't really use my degree I think I learned a lot of things about life while in college that it was still worth it, but I somethings think I might have had a more applicable degree if more of my $$$ had funded it.


----------



## CarlZog (May 5, 2005)

BA in Journalism from the University of Florida.

Went right from high school; spent five years; got a newspaper job with only two classes short of a degree. Didn't finish the two classes or get the degree 'til 15 years later.

As for finances, parents helped, plus student loans, but in-state tuition at the time (early/mid '80s) was pretty cheap. 

After school, I spent 7 years in newspapers and magazines, then became a boat bum and eventually earned a USCG 500-ton ocean license.

Now I write books about marine navigation -- a nice land job that's allowed me to get back into gaming. I only bothered finishing the degree when I started thinking about teaching and going to grad school. Never needed it for anything else I've done.

Carl


----------



## Greylock (May 5, 2005)

Six years of college, no degree. Had an advisor who let me sign up for any class that struck my fancy. After five years the University said I had to finish my "core" curriculum. Lasted only a semester or so after that. The advisor was a grad advisor and let me take any grad level courses I wanted. Finding myself in the amphitheater courses took the  wind out of my sails.

Majored in Theater, Directing focus. Minored in History and Political Science. Took tons of courses in film, language and philosophy etc. Enough to have a bazillion minors.


----------



## Mercule (May 5, 2005)

Harmon said:
			
		

> Just curious- how were you all able to go to college? Did your parents foot the bill, or did you, or was it through loans and such (financal aid).




Student loans.  I'm still paying for mine 10 years later.

I'm sure I could have gotten grants and the like, but irresponsible doesn't even begin to describe me at that time.


----------



## GlassJaw (May 5, 2005)

Bachelor of Science of Engineering with a concentration in Acoustics and Music from the University of Hartford.  I went to college right after high school and graduated in 4 years.  I took some grad classes but quickly realized I was done with homework.


----------



## WayneLigon (May 5, 2005)

I had almost completed a degree in Industrial Psychology before I came to my senses. I went ahead and finished it, then went and got an IS degree with a Business Admin minor. Should have saved my time and money and gone to the local trade school. It would have served me better.


----------



## Breakstone (May 5, 2005)

I'm wrapping up my first year (third quarter) of college at University of California Santa Cruz. Right now, I'm hoping for a Literature major with a concentration in Creative Writing. However, Creative Writing is a very competitive major (I think they let in something like 15 folks per quarter- yowzas!), and if that falls through then I'll most likely stick with Literature and concentrate on Modern Fiction.

One thing I'm always interested in is *why* people go to college. Personally, I'm here to take fun classes and learn new things that I've never had the opportunity to learn, and my parents (God bless 'em) support me for that (full in heart, and part financially. I'm working full-time during summers and part-time starting next semester to help pay as well!). The people I see having trouble in college (my roommate, for instance) seem to be very wishy-washy as to why they are here.


----------



## twofalls (May 5, 2005)

I don't have a college degree. 

I took a few classes in English Lit, however my wife became pregnant and I needed to start bringing in money, so I abandoned higher education and went to work.

Reviewing my past, and the decisions I made back then I mildly regret not having finished my degree as it would place me in better positioning in the job market today. However I have many friends with degree's who make similar or less than I do today. All things considered, life has worked out well for me.

I have a close loving family, I consider that my greatest life achievement. 

Oh, and my ponderous game book collection of course.


----------



## ssampier (May 5, 2005)

*what a long, strange trip its been... or something*

I have my AS and BS in Sociology with a minor in Information Systems. It took me five years to graduate since I changed my major and I had to retake some classes. I started as an AS business major. Then I changed to Technical Certifications - Novell. That didn't pan out (I received an B, C+, and D+ in my first three courses).

Then I changed to General AS. I didn't finish and I was tired of the small town I was taking my courses in, so I moved upstate to take classes at the university. There I started as a BS - Information Systems with a minor in Sociology. I grew tired of of Information Systems, so I flip-flopped my major and minor. Oddly enough, I work in technical support. 

I paid school through government grants and loans (which I recently started paying). My mother helped me out as much as she could (niceties I couldn't afford, and picking up/dropping off at university).


----------



## megamania (May 5, 2005)

In my four years I earned a double major in Art and Education and was two classes short of a minor in geology and three short of english (go figure).

and the next question-

nope-  I'm not teaching.  I work in a factory and a convience store.   go figure :\


----------



## tarchon (May 5, 2005)

Harmon said:
			
		

> Just curious- how were you all able to go to college?  Did your parents foot the bill, or did you, or was it through loans and such (financal aid).



Mostly a merit scholarship for undergrad (BS Physics & Mathematics, minor Chemistry) and I paid for grad school myself (MS Electrical Engineering, PhD Electrical Engineering). The folks chipped in incidentals here and there; no loans, though now that I know what the rates are like, I'm thinking I should have gotten some and invested more of my money instead.


----------



## drothgery (May 5, 2005)

Harmon said:
			
		

> Just curious- how were you all able to go to college?  Did your parents foot the bill, or did you, or was it through loans and such (financal aid).




I went to a private college on financial aid and borrowed money (about 40% grants, 60% loans). Which is a pain to pay back, but college was fun, and I'm doing pretty good for myself now.


----------



## LightPhoenix (May 5, 2005)

Well, right now I have a BS in Biochemistry, from SUNY Binghamton.  I currently owe all sorts of money.  I want to get a PhD eventually, which most schools will pay for your tuition if you do.  Preferably I'd like to go to USC's Keck School of Medicine.

I've really begun thinking I made a huge mistake.  I'm seriously thinking about going back to school for a music degree.  I was going to minor in music, but conflicts between science and music classes made me choose one or the other.  I don't know.  Personally I'd rather just run off to Europe and bum around for like half a year, learn to speak a couple of languages very poorly.  Experience life.

Yeah, I'm a little unstable right now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 5, 2005)

I attempted college back in '97. It wasnt my bag. I'll be going back though for th Winter semester this year though.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (May 5, 2005)

I have a Bachelor of Arts in English, History, and Studies in Religion, with Honours in the latter. I started a Master of Arts by research the year after but burned out.


----------



## Zander (May 5, 2005)

*8 years of college!*

BA, psychology, Johns Hopkins U. - graduated in 3 years with "Honors"
MSc, social psychology, London School of Economics
Visiting grad. student, politics and sociology, Jochi U., Japan
PhD, politics & sociology of Britain & Japan, Oxford U.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (May 5, 2005)

> Just curious- how were you all able to go to college? Did your parents foot the bill, or did you, or was it through loans and such (financal aid).




My father paid for my first 2 years (community college), I got loans for the remaining 3 years (and only have 7 more months to go until they are paid off, 10 years later!) I also worked full time pretty much the entire time I was in college. Not a lot of time left over to spend doing the typical college things like drinking, drugs, sex, hanging out, or gaming.


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 5, 2005)

Marine Biology but dropped out to work full time in Computer Operations.


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (May 5, 2005)

Undergrad: 13 credit hours short of BS in Zoology with a minor in Chemistry. I had only one more core curriculum course to take, and had finished my minor, so the last semester was going to be one hard class and the rest for 'fun'.  Got accepted to vet school early and didn't feel like finishing the degree and incurring another semester of bills.  My parents and I split expenses for undergrad.  I worked year round, part time during school and full time in the summer.

Vet School:  BS in Veterinary Science and Doctor of Veterinary Medicine (DVM).  Worked the first three years and got a scholarship, student loans for the rest.  Which I just paid off last month!!!   After 11 years of paying them back.  Now just have two more  years and my wife's will be paid off as well.

Current gaming group
Myself: (1.83x)BS, DVM
BS, BS, MS, DVM (wife)
BA - anthropology, history?
BS - something computer, now going through grad school for geology
?? but I'm pretty sure she has at least one degree
BA - history/anthropology


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (May 5, 2005)

The husband and I will be paying for our student loans for much, much longer than 10 or 11 years (ahhh, Geroge Washington University - you're SO expensive!).  I envy you for the small amount of time you'll be paying/have payed.  *shudders*


----------



## Angcuru (May 5, 2005)

Whatever the situation, it's better than the one my father was in.  He was going to Kean University on government financial aid, and 1 semester away from his Bachelor's in Advanced Mathematics, Affirmative Action showed up and lowered the amount of income (increased the amount of need) needed by white males to qualify for financial aid, cutting my dad off.  He worked the next 25+ years as a carpenter/general contractor, and messed up his back very badly along the way.  Doctors say that if he happens to suddenly bend the wrong way, he'll be paralyzed for life.   



			
				Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> However - filling out your FAFSA is a good start.  You may think you're parents make too much, but you'd be surprised what you can get.



It's an odd feeling to be relieved that my father had a negative income in the past year.  :\


----------



## AIM-54 (May 5, 2005)

Got my BA in International Relations from Boston University (one of the most expensive private schools in the country  ) and will receive my MA in European and Eurasian Studies from the George Washington University in two weeks  .

My BA was paid through a combination of parents, scholarships and loans (mostly the latter two), while I'm doing the MA entirely on loans.  I'm going to be paying those things back forever, but I have zero regrets.  I had a blast in college (as much for the extra-curriculars as anything else;  I founded a theater group and was heavily involved in it and the intramural sports program on campus, as well as being an avid college hockey fan) and have enjoyed my classes in graduate school.  Nevertheless, I'm happy to be finishing up and look forward to being able to make some money for once.

I figure I have a fairly high likelihood of picking up a PhD at some point in the future (both my parents are PhDs, one in Economics and one in Religion), as it's a good career move, but I don't intend to do it for some time yet.


----------



## JamesDJarvis (May 5, 2005)

I studied Applied Mathematics and Computer Science a long time ago, not "punchcards" a long time ago but "pascal and fortran" a long time ago.   The funny thing is I ended up becoming a proffesional artist.


----------



## kenobi65 (May 5, 2005)

I'm probably an outlier here: Bachelor's degree in Marketing, Master's degree in Market Research.



			
				Harmon said:
			
		

> Just curious- how were you all able to go to college? Did your parents foot the bill, or did you, or was it through loans and such (financal aid).




A mix.  My parents helped, I worked at a work-study job (student aid you have to work for), I got a couple of small grants, and a small loan from the credit union got me through undergrad.  I had a reseach assistantship that covered graduate school.  Though, all of this was 20 years ago, when my in-state tuition at the University of Wisconsin was under $1000 a year, so it was a lot more affordable than it is now, even when you take into account inflation.


----------



## S. Baldrick (May 5, 2005)

I have a B.S in History with a Minor in Theater from Weber State Univeristy.


----------



## Fenris (May 6, 2005)

BA Biological Sciences
MS Biological Science
and within 6-9 months: PhD Plant Biology (Plant Genetics)

I worked full time all through my bachelors and masters, teaching while doing my masters as well. That's hopefully why it took so long. I am FINALLY nearing the end of my student status and should defend my PhD within the year. Fortunatley I have been able to be on a fellowship during my PhD which has helped a lot.


----------



## BlackSilver (May 6, 2005)

Lots of computer degrees here.  Very interesting.    

Got my high school equivalency a year after leaving my family.  Waited a few years so I could sign up for college without my parent’s signature.  Sense then I have been going three to four days/nights a week, with 2 to 12 credits per semester.  Have my General (finally), and I am considering- Theoretical Physics, Philosophy, Computer Science, or maybe Fitness/Nutrition.

Education is vital.  So much we do not know, and so much to learn, why not get away from the TV and nights on EN World.

Thank you all.


----------



## Finster (May 6, 2005)

No fine arts degrees?
Got my BFA in painting and drawing three years ago. I will be paying for my student loans for some time to come.
I am beginning to think I should have stuck with my original major of physics, and math. This field is saturated with paople willing to cut off their left arm in order to "make it". It's brutal, and your success depends on a subjective judgement.
Luckily I have a day job that pays the bills. One of my professors at college recommended that we learn how to do plumming to earn a living.


----------



## Rel (May 6, 2005)

BlackSilver said:
			
		

> Education is vital.  So much we do not know, and so much to learn, why not get away from the TV and nights on EN World.




I tend to agree but I don't equate "Education" with a college degree very much.  Nearly all of my friends have college degrees but a lot of them (mostly the ones outside the gaming circle) seem to not know much about much.  If it doesn't relate directly to their job then they simply don't bother to be educated about it.  Reading non-fiction is something "they don't have to do anymore".  On the other hand I never got a college degree and I consume non-fiction all the time.  Mostly history, philosophy, astronomy, sociology, politics and game theory.


----------



## Hellefire (May 6, 2005)

First time, double major in Computer Engineering and Acting at USC in L.A.
Second time, double in Anthropology and Journalism at UAA in Anchorage
Still havent finished 

Aaron


----------



## Panthanas (May 6, 2005)

I have a BS in Business Administration.  If I post my resume on sites like Monster.com I get ALOT of responses from insurance sales and a few from retailers.  I did the retail thing...it sucked...horribly.  Even though I have not actually taken a job to work in insurance I feel fairly certain that it would not be very enjoyable either.

Anyway, I’m currently working towards a NY State teacher certification…in history.  Oh so many make up credits.  So far, federal financial aid and student loans have funded my ‘higher’ education, mostly loans though.  Attending state colleges is one of the few smart things I have done in this process.  I may have loans, but they’re not too bad…after I (hopefully) find a ‘real’ job, it shouldn’t take more than, oh, 25 years to pay them back   :\  .


----------



## alsih2o (May 6, 2005)

tarchon said:
			
		

> Study in college? I don't get it.




 Says Mr. PhD...

 7 1/2 years of studying art at state universities, 2 formal apprenticeships, 1 informal apprenticeship.

 All art geek stuff.


----------



## The_Universe (May 6, 2005)

I started out with a double major in Mass Communications (Television) and Political Science, but I had figured out by the end of my sophomore year that my Mass Comm program was only going to teach me how to focus a film camera, which was not what I was looking for. I switched half of the double major to History, where I was immensely more comfortable (I love history!). 

I also had the opportunity to participate in a pilot program that allowed me to minor in Civic Leadership at my school. I didn't end up finishing it, as trying to get 2 majors and a minor done (and graduating with honors from the honors program) was going to make college a 5 (rather than 4) year experience. 

I got the two majors (Political Science and History), was a class away from the minor, and still got my thesis, etc. completed for the honors program. Kept my grades up, and graduated with honors as well.


----------



## The_Universe (May 6, 2005)

I'm also currently pseudo-enrolled in a Master's Program in International Affairs at George Washington University in DC.  I don't really like it, as academically I'm feeling the pull of History, again. Regardless, it's a good program, and I'd recommend it to anyone interested in a practical degree in the field.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 6, 2005)

Well, my major was Microbiology and amazingly enough I managed to earn a B.S. in four years with a minimum of actual studying.  14 years later I have started working part-time on my Masters in Project Management.  Three years to go on that.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (May 6, 2005)

My Dad worked at a University (staff, not faculty) so I got to go for free.

I dropped out with one semester left.  That was pretty stupid in hindsight.  I should have just gotten a job and gone part time if classes were driving me nuts.

However, what I did gain was what life is like without a college degree having all but earned a college degree.  Even with one history and management course remaining, empolyers treated me as a guy who just barely made it past high school.  When I finished up my degree, employers treated me like I had just gained 20 IQ points.  I want to stress that my degree was in computers and my last courses taken were history and management.  There was _nothing_ distinguishing my skill set in the months before gaining my degree and after.

It may be just a piece of paper, but it is an important one to a lot of other people.

As an aside: my grades shot up when I started using flash cards and resorting to rote memorization.  If you can zip through the test questions that are multiple choice and one line answers, you can spend more time on the essay (or code sample) questions.  Also, for any project, save the last 10% of the time allotted to you to making the project pretty.  I saw some team projects that were worthless but got As because the professor was stunned by the color and layout.  This holds true in the buisness world as well.


----------



## Alhazred (May 6, 2005)

A B.A. in Honours Medieval Studies (which is a fancy way of saying I took ten additional courses and had to maintain a higher GPA), followed by an M.A. in Elizabethan History.  I came close to attaining a minor in English but I decided to take one more shot at Latin.


----------



## EricNoah (May 6, 2005)

Was gonna go into some kind of engineering, as I'd done well in advanced science courses in high school.

But I'd also done well in advanced English courses in high school.  On the day I selected my first courses for college, I changed my future by deciding to major in English.  And since I didn't know what I would do with an English degree, I decided to go for Secondary Education (English).  

Later, when I wanted to be a school librarian, I knew I would need a master's degree because that's what's required for the state license.  And so I did that.  

I'm in a job directly tied to my education, which is a rarity these days I know.  So it did all work out well for me.


----------



## diaglo (May 6, 2005)

i studied beer & pretzels.

also navel lint.


----------



## haiiro (May 7, 2005)

I got my Bachelor's in General Studies, which is more or less like having three minors and no major, with more upper-level courses (at least, that's what it was like at the University of Michigan when I got mine ). I studied English, art history and film theory, with Asian studies tying the three together.

Apart from doing freelance writing, there's no direct connection between my degree and my day job -- I chose my degree based on what I was interested in, since I didn't know where I was headed. The logical choice would be teaching, which just doesn't interest me.


----------



## bubbalin (May 7, 2005)

I just finished a degree in Civil engineering with honours(Yay). Fortunately, we can get student loans here in australia that are repaid through tax when you earn enough to cross the repayment threshold.

Been working a year and feeling the tug of university again... Even though I hate homework. I'm thinking MDiv, MA and MBA all sound interesting... Problem is my wife is going for her 3rd degree, and I'm currently earning the money.

My group
BE (IT), Masters Accounting (whatever that is listed as) finshing in a month.
BE (Electrical & Electronic), BS (Physics)
BS (Computer Science) Hons, PhD (Computer Science) hopefully finished by the end of this year.
BA (Asian studies and languages) hopefully finished this year
BA (History and something else...) Hons

Have had in my groups
BE (E&E), BS (Physics) Hons
BE (Environmental), BA (Asian Studies)
Whatever a medicine degree is denoted as...
guy who is working on a BE and BA simultaneously and has a couple years of medicine behind him.

Yeah, we're a prettty highly educated bunch...


----------



## Tanager (May 7, 2005)

tarchon said:
			
		

> Study in college? I don't get it.




You know, those things you spent brain power on, like drinking beer and chasing skirts.   

In addition to the above I managed to get a BFA (Bachelor of F*** All) in Studio Arts (mostly painting and printmaking) with enough extra credits to qualify for a minor in linguistics.


----------



## Vrecknidj (May 7, 2005)

Me: AS (Physics and math, mostly), BA (Philosophy, minors in religion and math), MA (Philosophy, emphasis on epistemology and metaphysics)

My other gamers
Rod: BS (Industrial design)
Dan: AS (Industrial stuff)
Kevin: AS (science), BS (Computers, minors in chemistry and criminal justice)
Paul G: BS (Engineering)
Paul C: No college
Bob: No college (well, one trigonometry class)
Barry: BS (Engineering)
Robin: No college--Coast Guard for life
Chad: BA (Business)
Alex: Four semesters, one class per term (he's only 15)
AP: Still in high school


----------



## barsoomcore (May 8, 2005)

In university, I learned almost everything I know.

About girls, that is. 

Spent, um, a long time getting a frickin' ENGLISH degree. I mean, like eight years or something. I was stoned for a lot of it, and drunk for a lot of it, and incredibly obsessed over a series of troublesome women for a lot of it, and I think I just about nearly drove my mom completely insane. But I married the last (and most troublesome) of the troublesome women, and now I have the word "Manager" in my job title, so she's ALMOST forgiven me for never going to law school.

She got all excited when one of the troublesome women convinced me to write the LSAT and I did okay on it. HUGE disappointment for her that instead I went to Japan to learn how to sword-fight.

One day, though, she'll get attacked by a bunch of samurai and her little boy'll be there to save her, and THEN her tune will be a little different. I'm telling you.


----------



## Desdichado (May 8, 2005)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> One day, though, she'll get attacked by a bunch of samurai and her little boy'll be there to save her, and THEN her tune will be a little different. I'm telling you.



C'mon, man!  Samurai are supposed to be all honorable and funky hairstyled and all that.  They don't go around attacking random middle-aged Canadian women.  It's the ninjas you have to watch out for.  Those sneaky bastards will jump anybody.


----------



## Samnell (May 8, 2005)

Associate in Arts in History, years ago. Since then I've tried to leave the town I hate more than anything on earth twice and failed both times. I tried to do a branch program to become a certified high school history teacher, and almost made it. All the classes are in this awful town. Got straight As with a single exception. Virtually every teacher I came into contact with tried to talk me into grad school for an MA at the very least and probably a PhD in History. 

I got into my student teaching. That's where I found out that this life as a sort of down-to-earth intellectual that I imagined teaching would be was, well, not. My cooperating teacher was asking me two weeks in why I wanted to be teaching high school if I hated it so much. I told her that I adored high school, especially the last two years when the dropouts had left and I was in one advanced class after another. She thought loving high school had basically nothing to do with academics and everything to do with various passtimes that strike me now as they did then as ranging from trivial and distracting to vapid and beneath contempt. Nice of someone to tell me that the average demographic high school teachers emerged from was more student council and football team than gets-As-without-even-trying. She bounced me out, which was probably the right choice. It wasn't the job I thought it was. I got criticized every time I wanted to go into depth on something. 

So now I'm left with what could be six credits short of a BA in History, and basically no way to finish it.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 8, 2005)

With a little help from my parents and a lot of loans (parents made too much for me to get aid), I made it through in 5 1/2 years.

I started as a Chemistry Major/Classics Minor at a trimester school and my first year and a half reflect this.  Then I switched to a semester school and changed to a double major.  Got my BA in Mathematics and Greek & Roman Civilizations (Language and Culture concentration).

I need to get off my butt and get myself into grad school.  Need to work on getting my Masters in Education.


----------



## der_kluge (May 8, 2005)

I went to a small school in my hometown (Arkansas Tech University), and lived at home while I went, which saved me lots.  I ended up getting a 1/2 music scholarship my freshman and sophomore years, and a 3/4 scholarship my junior and senior years.  So, I graduated not owing a dime.


----------



## Dimwhit (May 8, 2005)

English Major (mainly Lit, with some tech editing). Got an AA degree in French along the way.

Paid my own way, but I lived at home for my first two years. San Jose State wasn't very expensive when I went, so the last two years weren't too big a deal money-wise.


----------



## Bryan898 (May 8, 2005)

Started in Computer Science, found that I really can't stand typing code on a computer all day.  So I quit for a bit, worked in a veneer/ lumber mill and loved it, nothing like playing with dump trucks, fork lifts, and chain saws.  Now I'm going to college for a Business Management degree, and thinking about picking up something for construction at the local two year.  Aspiring to manage some sort of work where I get to work with my hands, I love backbreaking labor.


----------



## tarchon (May 8, 2005)

Bryan898 said:
			
		

> Aspiring to manage some sort of work where I get to work with my hands, I love backbreaking labor.



Chiropractics?


----------



## BlackSilver (May 8, 2005)

Harmon said:
			
		

> Just curious- how were you all able to go to college?  Did your parents foot the bill, or did you, or was it through loans and such (financal aid).




Paid for it myself.  Financial aid wanted to know to much information that I was not able to give them.  Have not tried in a few years to get assistance, maybe I should try again.

I find it very interesting the amount of people that are gamers that have degrees.


----------



## Farganger (May 10, 2005)

I had a long, fun run at higher education:

AB, Anthropology (UC Berkeley)
MPhil, Cuneiform Studies (Oxford)
JD at Yale

Fortunately, through scholarships and government aid (VEAP), the only loan I acquired was at law school, and it's paid off now.

My wife's doing an MFA at USC right now - School of Cinema-Television - and it does make me a bit nostalgic for those happy, golden bygone days as a student.


----------



## Doc_Klueless (May 10, 2005)

I got my Bachelor Degree of Science in Nursing, which is a fancy way of saying that I'm a Registered Nurse!

I paid for college by serving in the US Army for 11 years. When I got out, the State of Texas paid for just about everything.

Went to college right out high school because my parents made me. I promptly failed out, got kicked out of the house and joined the Army to feed myself and have a place to stay. Heck, they even threw in some nifty duds.

Went back to college because I wanted more out of life than sleeping in sand and being told where to live, where to work, and how long to work. Beside, RNs get paid good money. Not big money, but good money.

In the next couple of years, I'll be going back to college to get my Masters in Science as a Certified Registered Nurse Anesthetist.


----------



## eris404 (May 10, 2005)

SpiderMonkey said:
			
		

> I started another related thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=130779 about being done with school, and it got me wondering, "What do/did my fellow EN Worlders study?"  I'm curious to see what D&Der's did with their brains when they weren't D&Ding.




My first degree is in Film. I am in a masters program for information systems, though I'm really tempted to change to digital cinema.


----------



## freebfrost (May 10, 2005)

A Bachelor of Arts in Economics followed by an MBA in Finance and Hospital & Health Care Administration.


----------



## sniffles (May 11, 2005)

I have a Bachelor of Fine Arts and a Master of Fine Arts.  I specialized in photography, with a minor in ceramics for my bachelor's degree.

Guess what I do for a living?  I write insurance policies.   

I wanted to teach photography at a college level, but I also wanted to stay in Oregon, and there was just too much competition for too few teaching positions.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (May 17, 2005)

If all goes according to plan, I will have earned my first B.A. by the end of the week, with a double major in English(Secondary ed teacher prep) and Linguistics, and no minors.  

I start the teacher credentialing program in the fall at one of the nation's finest teacher-education schools.


----------



## cuteasaurus (May 17, 2005)

Undergrad majored in Chem and Poly Sci and did the whole honors program with thesis thing.  Currently I'm in med school...hmm speaking of which perhaps I should get back to studying...


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (May 17, 2005)

I was in college off and on for 10 years, but never graduated.  Just never seemed to know what direction I wanted.  My majors, in order, were Radio/TV, Psychology, Sociology, Education, and History.  I actually accrued enough hours to graduate, but not enough in any specified area of study.

So, if you were to get right to the root of my academic pursuits, you'd have to dig up your old Frank Zappa lp's and listen to the song T****** & Beer.  (Trying to duck Eric's Grandma).


----------



## RuminDange (May 17, 2005)

Bachelors in Computer Science with certifications in Systems Engineering, administration, Database admin and Application development.  Two classes away from completing my Masters in System Technology, which will be complete by December.  Then on to the PhD in Software Engineering (hopefully) if all goes well.

My better half has an Associate in Business Admin, a Bachelors in Liberal Arts with a minor in International studies.  She should finish her second Bachelors in Political science next May and on to her Masters, if all goes well.

The rest of the group has played at college but due to many reasons mostly lack of drive or finances have dropped. (One for Vet, one for nursing, one for not sure his goals).


RD


----------



## mhacdebhandia (May 18, 2005)

Harmon said:
			
		

> Just curious- how were you all able to go to college? Did your parents foot the bill, or did you, or was it through loans and such (financal aid).



In Australia, the federal government pays for the vast majority of your education - though I will state for the record that it's horribly underfunded if it's not directly beneficial to business or industry, and that the government has implicitly encouraged a ridiculous culture of "university is where you get trained for a white-collar job" for the past decade - and the small amount that students must contribute themselves (which was around US$2500 per year for my Bachelor of Arts, though higher for engineering, law, and so on) is deferred to an extra tax burden once you start earnining a certain level of annual income.

I should also add that this is no longer the universal way for Australians to attend university - the conservative federal government has also cut back on the number of places in this Higher Education Contribution Scheme (HECS) in favour of permitting universities to institute self-funding full-fee-paying places with significantly lower academic entry requirements.


----------



## Bloodstone Press (May 19, 2005)

Major: Industrial/organizational psychology
Minors: marketing and business management 

 I plan to go back sometime in the next 24 months to take some classes in script writing and film.


----------



## Ruavel (May 19, 2005)

Returned to Uni this year to start afresh (after bailing out many, many years ago)...

currently pursuing Internet Studies, Internet Design, and Multimedia Design...


----------



## Mr. Kaze (May 19, 2005)

What worked for me is not necessarily the best of advice.

I got a 4-year Communication (Public Relations) degree in 3 years, minor in Computer Science, decided that PR didn't pay enough to deal with _people_ all the time, picked up a spouse and a contract at a big tech company as a web application developer right before the .com crash which I converted into a full-time in another department when the crash happened.

Had I stayed in school for four years and developed more professional real-world contacts (which is the generic "correct" advice to give), I wouldn't have gotten my job.  Had I gone on for a master's degree or spent a bit of extra time to bump my minor up to a double major, I wouldn't have gotten my job.  And if I hadn't picked up a spouse a couple of years younger than me on the way out, I wouldn't be paying her way through a private art degree nor would I have such a compatible life-partner.

The best *general* advice I know of is:  Spend as much time and as little money as possible doing stuff in school.  Get your degree in whatever the friendliest professors teach -- you're more likely to care about their classes and, reactively, they're more likely to care about you (and help you get good grades).  And when you get out of college, get financially liberated from educational institutions as quickly as possible -- charitable alumni donations are okay; lingering obligations are not.

I only did one of these and I'm still doing pretty well by almost anybody's standards.

::Kaze


----------



## DaveStebbins (May 20, 2005)

Mr. Kaze said:
			
		

> ...decided that PR didn't pay enough to deal with _people_ all the time...



My favorite moment in college was a spring senior year (cruising time) course where the professor, a retired industry vice president, told the class, a bunch of Engineering students, that "all these things you're studying are fine, but for God's sake learn to deal with people because almost any job you get will only be about 15% what you know and have learned and the other 85% will be dealing with people." I never heard a classroom get so quiet so quickly. 

-Dave


----------



## pogre (May 20, 2005)

BA Political Philosophy
JD - law degree
practiced law a few years
BA Secondary History Ed.
teaching and coaching and loving it!
Slowly accumulating credits for a phd in ed.

My folks paid for nearly all of it. The last of my school loans were paid off when I was practicing law. 

It's a long tradition in my family for parents to pay for university as long as the student does well. My wife and I set aside an inheritance with the help of my parents so that my kids will have the same luxury of getting their education wherever they choose.


----------



## Wayside (May 20, 2005)

Farganger said:
			
		

> AB, Anthropology (UC Berkeley)
> MPhil, Cuneiform Studies (Oxford)
> JD at Yale



Cool. I did my BA at Cal as well, English with a minor in Latin and one class short of a minor in Philosophy (sleeping through midterms for the win, _bad_ undergraduate). Doing my M.A. now and hope to head back there for the Ph.D. I actually say cool, though, for the cuneiform, which I'm beginning in the fall and am rather excited about.


----------



## Jeff Wilder (May 20, 2005)

I got a B.A. in English (with a concentration in Imaginative Writing) in '96, and my J.D. and California bar license in '99.  I worked full time while pursuing both degrees (and for several years before, and of course since).


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (May 20, 2005)

I double majored in History and English then went on to get a Master's in History.  Once I realized that all of that would make for a pretty low income, I went to law school.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (May 21, 2005)

Since you asked ... I am a rocket scientist (BS in Aerospace Engineering).  Got my MS in Industrial & Systems Engineering, though.

On to the PhD (someday).

All free.  Uncle Sam paid for both ... and even paid my full salary while I went to grad school full time.  My many thanks to those who pay their taxes and made my education possible.


----------



## Wayside (May 21, 2005)

Hm, and I thought it didn't take a rocket scientist to play D&D. Maybe it was neurosurgeon?


----------



## Rel (May 21, 2005)

Wayside said:
			
		

> Hm, and I thought it didn't take a rocket scientist to play D&D. Maybe it was neurosurgeon?




It takes at *least* two rocket scientists to play D&D.  Or two of anything else.


----------



## Boojum (May 22, 2005)

Barring any random catastrophe, I'll be graduating in just under a month with a BA in English and a minor in philosophy.  Currently teaching an SAT prep class, but hoping to find something full-time for a year or two, maybe go teach English abroad or something, and then come back and either go for a PhD. or a JD.  I was lucky in that my parents paid for my education, although anything from here on out is my own responsibility.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (May 22, 2005)

I am a high school instrumental music teacher (also Music Theory and History).  In college, I double-majored in Music Education and Music Theory and minored in English.  Took me nine-semesters, but I knew people who were there far longer for just the Music Ed.


DM


----------



## Pbartender (May 22, 2005)

BA in Physics, with Chemistry, Math and German tossed in...  In that order of emphasis.  Paid my own way with a full tuition scholarship.

I'm planning on going back to school not for grad school, but to get a second degree in Electrical Engineering or some such.


----------



## Ibram (May 22, 2005)

Just finished up my BS in computer engineering with a computer science minor two weeks ago... now i'm job hunting, which isnt as much fun as i thought it would be (when i tell people im a CpE they tell me about their network admin openings).

ODU class of '05!!!!


----------



## DiamondB (May 22, 2005)

Bachelor of Arts in Philosophy.  Took me 7 years to get it, but that was because I took a true philosophical approach and also studied History, Political Science, English Lit., Creative Writing, and Business.  Of course, all that education and I'm using none of it in my real world job and all of it in my gaming.


----------



## tarchon (May 22, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> BA in Physics, with Chemistry, Math and German tossed in...  In that order of emphasis.  Paid my own way with a full tuition scholarship.
> 
> I'm planning on going back to school not for grad school, but to get a second degree in Electrical Engineering or some such.



Oh, I did almost exactly that. Don't even consider getting a second BS. From physics, an MS takes almost exactly the same amount of time and could be worth an extra $10k a year as well as a wider range of opportunities. I don't think anyone in EE ever regrets the masters.


----------



## Brennin Magalus (May 22, 2005)

Mathematics, statistics, and chemistry.


----------



## Brennin Magalus (May 22, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i studied beer & pretzels.
> 
> also navel lint.




I thought you had a degree in ancient history (circa 1974).


----------



## Stormborn (May 22, 2005)

Started out with a full scholarship to study Engineering in Huntsville, Alabama (home of the Space and Rocket Center and Redstone Arsenal)  but moved to a private liberal arts college after my freshman year.  There I got a degree in Religion, and lacked 2 courses to make it a double major in Sociology.  Because of when courses were scheduled it would have taken me another full year to make that and it wasn't worth the price.  I then completed a Master of Divinity with a concentration in theology.  The MDiv was once considered a terminal degree, no other graduate level work after, although thats not true anymore.  Still takes over  96 semester hours, easily 3 years of full time study, to complete.  I have taken a few classes past that, but not really started on any doctoral level work.  Always planned too, but life kinda happened and got in the way.


----------



## Brennin Magalus (May 22, 2005)

Stormborn said:
			
		

> Started out with a full scholarship to study Engineering in Huntsville, Alabama (home of the Space and Rocket Center and Redstone Arsenal)  but moved to a private liberal arts college after my freshman year.  There I got a degree in Religion, and lacked 2 courses to make it a double major in Sociology.  Because of when courses were scheduled it would have taken me another full year to make that and it wasn't worth the price.  I then completed a Master of Divinity with a concentration in theology.




Where did you get the MDiv?


----------



## Pbartender (May 23, 2005)

tarchon said:
			
		

> Oh, I did almost exactly that. Don't even consider getting a second BS. From physics, an MS takes almost exactly the same amount of time and could be worth an extra $10k a year as well as a wider range of opportunities. I don't think anyone in EE ever regrets the masters.




Really?  Maybe for EE that's true, but...  In my experience, you get a Physics Bachelors or a Physics PhD, never a Masters.  A Physics Masters is next to worthless.  Aside from teaching high school, there are very, very few jobs requiring a Physics Master's degree (even the teaching Master's is technically Education, not Physics).  For every other job you are either over-qualified or under-qualified.

But then again, maybe things have changed since I last looked for a job.

Anyway...  I'd still need to get the Bachelor's in EE before I get a Master's in it, and for the job I'm currently working, an EE Ba degree would make a far bigger difference than a Physics Ma.


----------



## tarchon (May 23, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Really?  Maybe for EE that's true, but...  In my experience, you get a Physics Bachelors or a Physics PhD, never a Masters.  A Physics Masters is next to worthless.  Aside from teaching high school, there are very, very few jobs requiring a Physics Master's degree (even the teaching Master's is technically Education, not Physics).  For every other job you are either over-qualified or under-qualified.
> 
> But then again, maybe things have changed since I last looked for a job.
> 
> Anyway...  I'd still need to get the Bachelor's in EE before I get a Master's in it, and for the job I'm currently working, an EE Ba degree would make a far bigger difference than a Physics Ma.



No, I mean an MS in EE. It's at most an extra semester or two, and depending on the school it really can take exactly the same amount of time as a second BS. The big variable is in how different colleges treat a second bachelors degree. Most of them will force you to do 30+ hours of new course work though.


----------



## Psion (May 24, 2005)

BS - Electrical Engineering - ISU 1998
MS - Electrical Engineering - Florida Institute of Technology 2001

How - 
Undergrad got paid for by GI Bill and Student Loans
Masters degree mostly got covered by my former employers, I picked up the rest.


----------



## Brennin Magalus (May 24, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> BS - Electrical Engineering - ISU 1998
> MS - Electrical Engineering - Florida Institute of Technology 2001




ISU=Iowa State?


----------



## Kanegrundar (May 24, 2005)

I started out at CMSU in Warrensburg, MO majoring in Graphic Design.  Promptly changed my major to Social Sciences with an emphasis on education the next semester.  I stuck with it for 3.5 years before I got sick of the department's attitude and went to work for the government managing a GIS lab for the Farm Services Agency in my hometown.  From there I went on to take a few classes in Computer Science when the goverment was providing funding.  Now that's gone the way of the dodo, I'm waiting on my fiance to finish her grad program in education, so I can start taking classes again.

Kane


----------



## Psion (May 24, 2005)

Brennin Magalus said:
			
		

> ISU=Iowa State?




No, the place you end up at if you type www.isu.edu into your browser.


----------



## Mystery Man (May 24, 2005)

Majored in Fine Arts, minored in Art History. I work in IT. I still have to finish school.


----------



## vulcan_idic (May 24, 2005)

I havev a BA in Theatre Arts and am planning on going back to school soon to get a Masters of Library Science.


----------



## Brennin Magalus (May 24, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> No, the place you end up at if you type www.isu.edu into your browser.




Ah, yes, that would have been my second guess. I also lived in Southeastern Idaho for about 7 months. Other than the winters, the undue influence of a certain religious sect from a neighboring state, and Idaho idioms/colloquialisms that grated on my California sensibilities, I liked it well enough there.


----------

